# Do you let your horse graze on the trails?



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I was wondering if it's ever okay for your horse to graze while out on the trails. Do you take a break and let them eat, expect their undivided attention the entire ride, or let them grab a mouthful here and there?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

When I was trail riding with my friend in RI, we had western tack with grazing bits so yes we would stop in some of the fields with good safe eating and let the horses graze and rest for a while. A special bonding time too for us, the horses would relax and trust us to look out for them in a big open field. 

But here in Sydney I use English tack with drop nose bands so grazing isn't too easy for my ponies, even though they try... plus we don;t have anywhere safe to take the ponies to graze on our trails, there is so much rubbish dumped in the bush  I am always worried they will hurt themselves on a rusty old car piece of a hidden nail/screw in the grass etc.

So I guess it depends on the situation.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't like or let my horse grab a mouthful as we ride along but if we stop and I dismount, then I let him. I feel that if it's OK for me then it should be OK for him as well. 

Depending on how long we stop I may take his bridle off and put on a halter if I'm carrying one. Some times I'll have a rope halter under his bridle but not too often.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

If we have to stop for any reason (even if I don't get off) I usually let them, but if we're walking along and they dive down/into a bush for a snack, that's a big no-no.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I do. My horse is really good at the grab and go.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I do a lot of distance rides and it's important to keep the horses get moving. So yes I let them grab a snatch here and there along the way. I always stop at water and give them a chance to drink, More often than not they will grab a bite of grass rather than drink.

The important point to remember, is that it's OK if you give them permission. It's not OK if they stop and do it on their own.

Here my daughter stretches while her filly grabs a mouthful


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Erm, once in awhile I let the horse have a snack, hehe!  But usually it's a no-no. I mean it depends on the situation of course.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Oh, Willy is **** good at gettin a grab! But, I usually catch him before hand. Anytime we stop for lunch/beer break, he gets a chance to fill his gut with some goodness.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

We take short breaks and let the horses munch a little. It helps keep them hydrated (live in desert) I do not let them snag any snacks while we are on the move, work is work and rest is for munchin.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if i ride on my own property and there is a bite that they "just have to eat" then I usually let them. 

I don't let them eat when we are gone on other people's property or at parks because I never know if they spray for weeds and stuff.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Most of the time no. riding or leading i dont let mine eat. 
Banjo in particular, you let him do it only once and it turns into a fully blown bad habit , so i dont let him eat at all when being ridden.

The only time i would was if i actually went for a long ride and jumped off and ate something myself, then i would also let the horse eat.

But i always offer my horses water if the opportunity arrises.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Pretty much no, unless we stop for a break. BUT, that does not stop Dez from trying - drives me crazy, I have never had a more food obsessed horse.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

If I stop and get off for lunch or a break then yeah I let Koda eat. If we're on a real long ride and stop to let someone pass or catch up and he grabs a bite thats fine too. But if we are moving and he stops for a bite that is a no no. His last owner was of the mind that if they're out for a lieserly walk and the horse could grab on the go that was fine. Koda will do that sometimes and so long as he doesn't stop, or slow down to a crawl, I don't sweat that either.


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

My mare would take and go but then she would not pay attention. So I try and not let her eat unless we are stopped. Here we are stopped. This is my 17yr old Dolly.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I forgot I started this.  I was asking because once while I was riding in the field across the road we were next to some tall grass and Stella just reached over and grabbed a mouthful while walking. I didn't let her do it again because (like most of you) I prefer she does that if I stop to rest, but it made me wonder what others did.

Love the pictures Painted Horse and Farmers Wife. Those are the kind of relaxing rides I love.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Good topic...I am new at this horse thing(again)hehe but I was always told it was a no-no while walking the trail, but if Im stopped I dont mind and of course when I get off he can grab all he can.I guess its totally up to rider and depends how far the horse takes it.Great pointers.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont trail ride much, but when i do, i'll let my dusty grab a mouthful so long as it doesnt hinder my ride., like if theres a bush right on the side. BUT if he ducks his head down and grabs food or stops, or is rude in anyway its unacceptable. he cant stop what im asking him to do


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

On most horses on (2 hour ish) rides if we have to pause for a second, they better not dive for the grass. If we have to stand still for a few minutes grazing in one spot is ok, but no wandering around. And if we're walking, _if_ they can snatch a bite ever once in a while without disturbing their walking, it's fine, but no stopping or slowing or turning around just to get that mouthful of leaves.

On Velvet though, if I let her get the tiniest mouthful of _anything_ that's all she can think about for the rest of the ride. She's just four though, I doubt she'll always be like that.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Solon said:


> I do. My horse is really good at the grab and go.


So is Vida she can eat on the run very easy. We do stop for tasty hedge apples and in the spring when they have been off the grass all winter. I can't be mean and make her pass up new grass sprouting up. 
I had a horse who was just no way you could let her eat and go. She would pull you out of the saddle to get to grass, so no eatting for her. It really depends on the horse. Some can get pushy about it others don't.


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

I really try to keep it black and white for my horses. They get confused if sometimes you can eat and sometimes you cant. And it can create a tug of war between rider and horse. To make it easier for them, if they have a bridle on they do not eat...anything. No grass, no treats, no tree limbs. If we are going to stop and get off, I take the bridle off and they are allowed to eat. It keeps my bit cleaner also, not all that dried grass and slobber to have to clean off later. But that way, everybody knows the rules and there is no confusion.:grin:


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Kyani said:


> If we have to stop for any reason (even if I don't get off) I usually let them, but if we're walking along and they dive down/into a bush for a snack, that's a big no-no.


Yep Yep. That's what I do. 

I think that it's disrespectful for a horse to grab mouthfulls here and there. A horse should be concentrated on what the rider asks of him, not willy nilly and do whatever. So if I have to stop to open a gate and my mare goes down for a bite, I don't care, but if we are in tall grass and she takes a bite, that's a no-no.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Ditto!*



iridehorses said:


> I don't like or let my horse grab a mouthful as we ride along but if we stop and I dismount, then I let him. I feel that if it's OK for me then it should be OK for him as well.
> 
> Depending on how long we stop I may take his bridle off and put on a halter if I'm carrying one. Some times I'll have a rope halter under his bridle but not too often.


Same here! When they are at work they usually have on the headstall and our horses know not to try and snatch grass even if other horses are grazing around them. But when we dismount and take off their bridles and halter them then we let them eat.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Kyani said:


> If we have to stop for any reason (even if I don't get off) I usually let them, but if we're walking along and they dive down/into a bush for a snack, that's a big no-no.


I agree with Kyani. If I am stopped for any reason, even if I don't get off, and as long as the grass looks good (and not something I'd be worried of colic or some disease) I let him eat. If he just randomly puts his head down when we are walking that is a no and I correct it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....i'm bad... trail to me is for fun... so if he bites a leaf or grabs some grass and we are just moseying... i dont really care....


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm with Farmpony on this one, lol . My trail ride is usually in the neighbours 200+ acre Hay fields, after haying is finished of course. Other wise I hit the dirt road that crosses his 200+acres and there is always grasses along the edge of the road that, they just have to taste.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When i was on the trail this past monday, I would let Montana do the grab and go, but if he would stop, he would get corrected. He did sort of master the grab and go by the end... but that was when we were walking in a field. The actual trail was dirt with vegetation on the sides(mostly trees and sticker bushes).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely! when I take my horses out on the trail it's for fun, an enjoyable ride. I want to make sure they see it the same way. Trail rides are supposed to be fun and relaxing. I don't by any means let them graze for long periods of time but definitely let them catch a few bites here and there.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope, only if we stop for water or put a stirrup back in or something , I will let mine eat to keep him happy and standing still .


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Never in the bridle. However, that doesn't stop the occasional grab along the way. When it is snack time we always dismount, take off the bridle and loosen the cinch.


----------

